
“a single PHP file called ”index.php“ generating $2,342.04 in a day” - pieterhg
https://twitter.com/levelsio/status/938707166508154880
======
joallard
As always, the implementation here, the lines of code in index.php, doesn't
really matter. Anyone can code a job board given enough time. The questions
that _matter_ are rather how he got his audience to come to it:

\- How did he make his offering known to potential clients? \- Why did the
clients choose his page, over the N many competitors out there? What's
different or better about it? \- Conversely, how does he get his job-seekers?
Are they of particular quality?

The index.php file is old news. The getting employers and candidates together
in a nice package is the valuable part.

(I'd actually be looking forward to hearing about the making of this job
market.)

~~~
gurkendoktor
I think Pieter has simply become _the_ guru for digital nomad engineers - he's
behind Nomad List, for example. So he spent a good portion of his life
building up his credibility and connections. Plus the site actually looks and
feels good (CSS/JavaScript). The PHP file is probably the least interesting
piece of the puzzle :)

